# Today is save the revolution



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Today is “Save the Revolution Friday” in Egypt. Millions are invited to go to Tahrir square to march for the protection of the revolution. Heads of state media are still the same faces who supported Mubarak's regime & tyranny for years. None of Mubarak's corrupt officials is being tried for political corruption only some are tried for financial corruption.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Well that's a start....

Once the youth movement and other parties start getting some judicial results on corruption, including Mubarak's loot, his house of cards will tumble.

We will see a mass exodus from the business and private sectors, political abdications, media, legal attorneys, secret service and police, you name them. It will be difficult to find any clean hands from the last regime or from the authoritarians they manipulated.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

To be honest I haven't seen a great deal of traffic heading downtown so I don't know if it has had the numbers of previous gatherings


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> To be honest I haven't seen a great deal of traffic heading downtown so I don't know if it has had the numbers of previous gatherings


Tahrir today

YouTube - Protesters return to Egypt's Tahrir square


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Tahrir today
> 
> YouTube - Protesters return to Egypt's Tahrir square




For some reason I can't get it to play


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

justice.

The demonstration, dubbed "Friday for the rescue of the revolution," was organised by the Youth Revolution Coalition, a group founded by the young activists who started the January 25 protests that led to the end of Mubarak's rule.

The protest on Friday called for remaining members of Mubarak's government to be put on trial, namely Fathi Serour, the former parliament speaker, Zakariya Azmi, head of the presidential palace, and Safwat al-Sherif, the former secretary-general of the ruling party.

'Difficult challenge'

Al Jazeera correspondent Mike Hanna, reporting from the midst of the rally in Tahrir square, said the protest was a strong message to the supreme armed forces from demonstrators.

"They say that the aim of the revolution has not yet been completed," our correspondent said. "There is so much that still needs to be done. The primary call from the crowd at this stage is for action to be taken against those from the previous regime. In particular, Hosni Mubarak himself, as well as those allied with him." 

Since Mubarak has a military background, the willingness of the military to put a former soldier on trial is seen by some Egyptians as a test of its commitment to change.

"For the military rulers to take actions against somebody they supported and backed in the past is a very difficult challenge and a major test of whether this military council, in this post-revolutionary period leading to the handover back to civilian rule, is going to listen to the people and to what extent it's prepared to do so," said Hanna.

Protesters included members of the National Assembly for Change, which comprises representatives of the opposition forces in Egypt whose primary objective is to bring about constitutional amendments and the achievement of social justice in the country.

"We want to put on trial those officials and confiscate their money, remove the National Democratic Party, and stop exporting gas to Israel," said one of its members, Mohamed Al-Khodier.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Now I find this line disturbing

stop exporting gas to Israel," said one of its members, Mohamed Al-Khodier. 

Only in the fact that the protests were to oust Mubarak and his cronies and now this person is also moving the goal posts


----------

